# Texting to uk mobile



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi guys

If I want to text a mobile in the uk what do I need to enter first

For example

The uk number Is 077*********

Do I need to put a number before the 0?!

Thanks

D


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

0044 then drop the first 0


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

i.e 0044 7*********


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have all my numbers programed with the GSM standard. +44 7... That way they work in any country.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

xchaos777 said:


> I have all my numbers programed with the GSM standard. +44 7... That way they work in any country.


I do the same


----------

